# Halloween candy trading guide video- so informative!



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks to Defenstrator for sharing this fun video!

It's been a rough month- need all the humor I can get!


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

My Niece has a whole host of allergies, a peanut allergy being among them. My Niece Trick or Treats but has to leave the candy for the Switch Witch who shows up after she goes to bed. The Switch Witch sorts it and takes the candy she can't eat then leaves toys and maybe some cash. The cool thing is the Switch Witch always gives me the candy she couldn't eat. Life is good!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

That was freaking hilarious!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Druidess said:


> That was freaking hilarious!


What Druidess said. Freaking hilarious.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

HAHHAHAHAHAHA!!! Mom and Dad tax killed me!!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok, now that we're all good and trained up, let's get out there and execute a Smarties Gambit, or two!


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

So that's a Why I never got the Butterfinger.


----------



## warlordstudios (Mar 8, 2014)

interesting I have never seen that before . very funny!


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

Hilarious,thanks for the laugh..


----------

